# torqueless loop: Pros? Cons?



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of us have been in your same boat at some time or another and we saw the catfish or infinity loop and thought the same thing, but after messing with them you will more than likely be right back with a d-loop because they are just better in so many ways. There are a few people that stick with the torqueless stuff but they are few and far between.

Save yourself the trouble and just stick with a d-loop.

Actually if you are wanting to make some sweet changes then get on lancasters and get some of the 1.8 mm bcy d-loop cord, it ties a much smaller knot than regular 2.0mm cord and it is very supple in the white color and it doesn't stretch much. Get it in the white color and it is only a dollar a foot.

The other thing you can do is get some berkley fireline from walmart in the 6lb white version and use it to tie in a nice 1/16 inch wide lower nock set, this along with the 1.8 mm cord makes for a very sweet d-loop.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

cons or a torqueless loop

1. very hard to master making them

2. you have to make one and then tear it apart and make another and another and another until you find the right length.

3. your string will be put at a angle right where the torqueless loop is attached so where the arrow nock sits on the string is a angle and not a flat surface so the nock is always on the verge of popping off the string.

4. The nock is sitting at such a angle on the string as the bow fires the string hits the rear of the nock at a angle every shot.

5. the loop is served onto the center serving so moving it up or down so that you can tune the bow is difficult or impossible once the loop is constructed.

6. if there is a problem during a important week leading up to the big shoot with the loop or the bow where you need to do something you are going to have to build a new one and try and get it exactly the same, if this happens at the shoot you are screwed.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

they're not new, I have a buddy that wrote an article for the NFFA magazine about using different types of loops, in 1972 or so.


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

ron w said:


> they're not new, I have a buddy that wrote an article for the NFFA magazine about using different types of loops, in 1972 or so.


Yes, I know. I addressed that already. Wanted to know opinions.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maine Iceman said:


> I am always looking for that extra edge in archery, and so I am curious about something new I've heard of. I am sure torqueless loops are not new, but I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried them and have any info on their effectiveness, or lack thereof. If you have had experience, I would appreciate the input. Thank you.


No worse or any better than a regular d-loop. I think I've used about every variation there is.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Padgett said:


> Most of us have been in your same boat at some time or another and we saw the catfish or infinity loop and thought the same thing, but after messing with them you will more than likely be right back with a d-loop because they are just better in so many ways. There are a few people that stick with the torqueless stuff but they are few and far between.
> 
> Save yourself the trouble and just stick with a d-loop.
> 
> ...


Saw a post yesterday from padgett on the 1.8 mm loop, I felt like some of the d loop material I was using could possibly be a little less forgiving. Anything that reduces nock travel is a plus. Ordered a spool from lancaster this morning.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really think you will like it, I even use it for my limbdriver and you do have to use a little spacer thing in the hole that has the set screw for the cord but it works great.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

When I use a regular loop that is a little longer it helps with left and rights most of the people use a loop on hunting bows that are to short


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

You don't see anyone shooting them at target archery world cup events. If there was any advantage to them, you'd see at least some doing it.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

If I remember correctly from last years Kings of Archery (dutch tournament). Sebastien Peineau uses one...


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I tried one and I never noticed a difference. So I switch back to a normal D-loop. Since I couldn't find a pro the only difference was the extra time it took to make the torque-less D-Loop.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Griv has a lot of his shooters shooting torqueless loop


----------

